# M7 X 0.5 Tap



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

Hi all

Has anyone managed to source a M7 x 0.5 metric fine tap locally I have tried Somta tools and a few other places. Had some offers to have one made that just made my eyes bleed when I saw the price.

So do I need to import one ?


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

i'll phone the 3 numbers i got last week, or else we might need to import yeah


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

Cool thanks. All the okes ask me why do you need such a fine pitch on a big bolt. I didn't bother explaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

My brother-in-law has one coming hopefully tomorrow. Its just the tap for the female 510 connector. Still need to get the die though.

Looking to build out own mod!


Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (27/2/14)

not so much interested in the die, just the tap for making the holes. the die is more for when you're making your own tanks isn't it? or have i mixed the two around again?


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

denizenx said:


> not so much interested in the die, just the tap for making the holes. the die is more for when you're making your own tanks isn't it? or have i mixed the two around again?



Nope spot on tap for threading the hole



Hein510 said:


> My brother-in-law has one coming hopefully tomorrow. Its just the tap for the female 510 connector. Still need to get the die though.
> 
> Looking to build out own mod!
> 
> ...



Please do tell where you are getting it from.


----------



## ShaneW (28/2/14)

Yes I bought the other day from a local company here... Fields. Think it was about R80.


----------



## ShaneW (28/2/14)

I tapped a few the other day into aluminium.

Make sure you use some cutting paste. I messed up 2 holes until I bought some cutting paste then they went in like a dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Yes I bought the other day from a local company here... Fields. Think it was about R80.


Thats some good news do you have contact details for that company please Mr W

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (28/2/14)

Sorry guys... just spoke to them and they don't keep M7 0.5mm.

The one I got was M3 0.5mm. 

They only stock M7 in 1mm.


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

So I was looking around and these really are hard to find. Found this though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/7mm-x-5-Met...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c20cb5fca#ht_1078wt_164

Only problem is they do not ship to SA. So now the question is which of our suppliers might want to bring in a couple. @Derick or @Gizmo ?


----------



## Hein510 (28/2/14)

Ours was sourced from a local engineering shop. Didnt know but enineering shops sells engineering tools and spares also, they dont just do engineering. So go check out your local engineering shops.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ours was sourced from a local engineering shop. Didnt know but enineering shops sells engineering tools and spares also, they dont just do engineering. So go check out your local engineering shops.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Been looking and calling everywhere I can get M7 in 0.75 or 1.0mm pitch but not 0.5

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (28/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> So I was looking around and these really are hard to find. Found this though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7mm-x-5-Met...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c20cb5fca#ht_1078wt_164
> 
> Only problem is they do not ship to SA. So now the question is which of our suppliers might want to bring in a couple. @Derick or @Gizmo ?



Ok, woodworking guy here - so tell me exactly what you are looking for  - and I can ask Melinda to scour the china suppliers, see what she can find


----------



## Derick (28/2/14)

And wouldn't it be easier if I just get you a pre-wired 510 connector?


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Derick said:


> And wouldn't it be easier if I just get you a pre-wired 510 connector?



Wish it where that easy, I need one to rethread a mech head thats stripped but then I can also use it to make atty stands. I think @CraftyZA was looking for one to so that makes 3 of us so far

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (28/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Wish it where that easy, I need one to rethread a mech head thats stripped but then I can also use it to make atty stands. I think @CraftyZA was looking for one to so that makes 3 of us so far
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Ok, googling to understand taps now

So you are looking for a M7 with a pitch of 0.5 - any requirement on the thread length?


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Derick said:


> Ok, googling to understand taps now
> 
> So you are looking for a M7 with a pitch of 0.5 - any requirement on the thread length?


Nah all we need is 10mm max and most do that. If you check the link that will give you most of the detail you need. Thanks @Derick.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (28/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Nah all we need is 10mm max and most do that. If you check the link that will give you most of the detail you need. Thanks @Derick.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Ok, no promises, but will see what we can do


----------



## ET (28/2/14)

so far all the places i phoned do not have, the last guy on my list is going to phone me back and let me know if his supplier can get it or make it. making it up sounds a wee bit expensive though


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

denizenx said:


> so far all the places i phoned do not have, the last guy on my list is going to phone me back and let me know if his supplier can get it or make it. making it up sounds a wee bit expensive though


The quote I got was for thousands as I said the numbers made my eyes bleed.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Lets see if @Derick can get hold of some I saw some on amazon from a company called CTC but shipping is insane. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

*M7 x 0.5* are classified under *Metric Fine *taps & dies, - seems that SA engineering tool shops only stock M7 x 1 as most of you already reported.


----------



## Derick (28/2/14)

Otherwise, I see amazon has one http://www.amazon.com/Metric-Right-Thread-0-5mm-Pitch/dp/B0084B1HKO

Edit: Oh I see you posted that already

But yeah we found a china supplier - but nobody online at the moment to chat to, to ask price - MOQ of 50


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

@Derick I presume you would want this to be a group buy type thing so we should get a count ? Its not something you would stock and there is not a big call for it. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

don't know when it would be...but I could bring a few taps from germany when I am coming back on a business trip. it would be sometime in the next 2-3 months, I guess.


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Thanks @Tom that could definitely be an option if we can't fill moq.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

so, this one here: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Handgewindeb...n_Heimwerker_Handwerkzeug&hash=item3f30ea4f1d

I checked their shipping, its worldwide and there is an estimator for costs. it is 8.50 Euros to SA.


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

Tom said:


> so, this one here: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Handgewindeb...n_Heimwerker_Handwerkzeug&hash=item3f30ea4f1d
> 
> I checked their shipping, its worldwide and there is an estimator for costs. it is 8.50 Euros to SA.


oh...it also says that there are only 4 available, 6 were sold. the seller seems reliable to, 7k sales and 99.8 positive feedback. of the 350 vapers active here...how many would want it to build stuff? 4 should be enough, and the Joburgers and capeys could help it each other out? and the durbanites of course!


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/2/14)

Thanks to our german correspondent will check it out when I get home.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (28/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Derick I presume you would want this to be a group buy type thing so we should get a count ? Its not something you would stock and there is not a big call for it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



We can sometimes get less than MOQ if we ask nicely - depends on the Co we are dealing with - small companies are often very willing to drop their MOQ - Will see, they have not been online the whole day - will pop them a mail and see if we get a response, but will probably only get any kind of reply on Monday


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

They are +6h ahead in time from u


Derick said:


> Ok, no promises, but will see what we can do



pm send


----------



## Hein510 (1/3/14)

Went back to the place we got ours and the guy said we got the last one. His supplier wont be bringing in more as they dont sell! 

(really? Think they will start to sell now!)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derick (1/3/14)

hehe, is ok, we'll make a plan


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Been checking out this thread and skimming through it. 

I wish I knew exactly what you guys were doing. LOL. 

Sounds like discussions being held in a top secret spy lab!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Been checking out this thread and skimming through it.
> 
> I wish I knew exactly what you guys were doing. LOL.
> 
> Sounds like discussions being held in a top secret spy lab!!!



Howdy Silver

A tap is used to make a thread in a hole for a screw to go into. There are different diameters which is the M7 part meaning metric 7mm. The 0.5 refers to the thread pitch, being how far the grooves are from each other. The 510 connection found on most attys are 7mm with a 0.5 pitch thread.
I have a mech with a stripped head so I'm going to fill the hole a bit and then run the tap through it to create new threads for the atty.
I also want to build a few atty build bases. I'll use metal block and shape it then tap a hole to screw a RDA or RBA into for a nice stable work base.


----------



## ET (1/3/14)

what gazza said  and it's not really that much of an in demand item, like 3 people here who want one


----------



## ET (1/3/14)

the last guy finally phoned me back, their supplier in germany will get back to him on monday or tuesday


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Howdy Silver
> 
> A tap is used to make a thread in a hole for a screw to go into. There are different diameters which is the M7 part meaning metric 7mm. The 0.5 refers to the thread pitch, being how far the grooves are from each other. The 510 connection found on most attys are 7mm with a 0.5 pitch thread.
> I have a mech with a stripped head so I'm going to fill the hole a bit and then run the tap through it to create new threads for the atty.
> I also want to build a few atty build bases. I'll use metal block and shape it then tap a hole to screw a RDA or RBA into for a nice stable work base.



Many thanks Gazza. Well explained. Now i see the light! 

Good luck with your building work. 

Just a question, regarding the bases you want to build, why dont you just get one of those dedicated ohm readers? I have the one from Sigelei that i got a while back from Skybluevaping. Works well as a base and also has the function of checking the ohms. Or do you want something more solid and heavy?


----------



## ET (2/3/14)

solid block of metal doesn't have electronics in it that you can accidently damage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (27/6/16)

I w


ET said:


> what gazza said  and it's not really that much of an in demand item, like 3 people here who want one


I want one to


----------



## jtgrey (27/6/16)

Lmao @MoneymanVape did you see the date of the last reply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/6/16)

Yes sorry didnt notice. Did anyone manage to find local stock tho??


----------



## blujeenz (28/6/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Yes sorry didnt notice. Did anyone manage to find local stock tho??


I got mine from @kimbo none of the tool suppliers here in CPT had any, maybe try him with a PM to see if he still has stock.


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/6/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Yes sorry didnt notice. Did anyone manage to find local stock tho??


Pay for or arrange shipping and I'll send you one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zaher619 (2/4/18)

Hi, bit of a long shot but anyone perhaps selling their M7x0.5 tap?


----------

